# A mini mortise jig for all box hinges



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I want to make a universal jig for setting hinges on small /medium boxes.
The plan calls for a template that you can insert on a jig that locks to the box and allows for routing of the hinge space.
I would like to mortice both sides at the same time if possible,
I am thinking of something much like the door hinge jigs but as we know, boxes present other problems.
Does anyone have any suggestions, or even better, a prototype they could share with me.

Right now I'm stuck .
I have considered several impracticle solutions so far.

Cheers Bob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Douglas Bordner swears by the Beall Hinge Wizard

Maybe looking at it will give you some ideas?


----------



## UncleBen (Jul 31, 2007)

I would do it the way that Doug Stowe does it in his boxes book, which is a fantastic book. He uses a strip of wood that he cuts to the exact length of the box's width, then he notches it out toward one end of the stick using the table saw and miter gauge to match the hinge's width, and fitting the hinge into the notch until it is slightly snug. Then he take a straight big in a router table, and uses the stick to set up the fence and stop blocks on both ends of the router fence.

Once you're set up you just lower the box lid and/or carcass (whichever you're mortising) onto the bit while holding it against a stop block, then move it left to complete the width of the cut. You'll repeat the process using the same stick, but set up the stop blocks to do the other hinge.

I'm not sure how well I explained that, but with the photos and instructions in the book I think you'll want to give it a try.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob,

One challenge I see is the size of hinges would have to be limited.

Second, spacer between the lid and the box. That depends on the overall opening of the hinge.

I could see a jig, with a fixed rail that holds the lid, if the lid is deep enough (1/4" or 1/2"), then some floating spacer, then a clamping rail. That might work for one side, but would its size allow to do both at once? Another adjustment?

Oh my, what a challenge. Then again, jewelers might have something that would fit this.

W. Kirk Crawford
Tularosa, New Mexico


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Charlie, I guese I am going to pester Doug a bit to get more info.
Ben, I have the disc here somewhere. I will definitley check it out.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob,

Here is a sketch. Maybe it will give you an idea.


W. Kirk Crawford
Tularosa, New Mexico


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Bob - I use that Beall jig for quadrants only. They do have separate plates (pictured) that are available for the Brusso range as well as the round back-mounted Nonpareil hinge (most available on the Beall website, although they have seemed to have cut back on their Brusso availability).









from JR Beall's Web Catalog

The only jig I normally use for regular hinges is a hunk of MDF with two notches cut with the miter gauge on the TS to the height of the half-leaf minus the knuckle that hangs out of the back of the box. I strike a centerline on the jig, and on the lid and box. I put sandpaper on the bottom to help hold it in position, and use a hinge routing bearing bit to cut the mortises. Lid first then the box. I have a pair of Brusso jigs for the radius-edged back-mounted stop hinges,








Brusso.com








www.dick.biz (GmbH).

and they cut top and bottom mortises at once, and it looks very similar to the drawing Kirk made.

I am appealing to better angels of my nature by resisting any jokes involving the name of this company and what they may or may not know about tools.
As a sidelight, though, they refer to a quadrant hinge as a "Casket Belt".

*Very interesting* (feel free to use a big, broad Henry Gibson/Laugh-In German accent here). 
I know that I am dating myself by remembering that schtick, but since I got pounded for the "Little Dab'll Do Ya" reference the other day, I'm pretty sure the cat is out of the bag vis-a-vis my geezerhood.

I haven't tried the Doug Stowe Flip stick method, but if the top and bottom are exactly the same size it should work well. It was featured on page 55 of the November-December 2008 issue of FWW, in the article "A Better Way to Build Boxes"


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Man I love this place!
Thanks *Kirk *I will give that a try tonight. I have a mental block about attaching the template to the jig and your sketch soved that for me.
*Doug *M'man, as usual you have come through with your 110% effort.
I will check out the Beal site and the other one as well as soon as I relax the parental controls on my CPU <g>

The hardware is making these little keep sakes a little on the pricey side.

Thanks agian for the help.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Bob;

All I can add here is to say hello!

Seems like everyone else has you covered.

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Lee:
I've missed you around here.
Maybe just my bad timing. 
I trust you are busy and happy.

Bob


----------

